# Worst.Noise.Ever.



## CkY o5 (Sep 29, 2004)

So im driving my NX2k through a part of my neighborhood that isnt bilt yet, so im racin around taking turns hard N what not. While i was going into the turn the second the the body started to stress(i guess you would call it) a loud POP! noise came from the front right side of the car. It was so bad that i actually stopped and got out to make sure everything was still in place! And now, when ever i take a turn somwhat hard, it does it, and it makes me cringe everytime. I've looked up in the wheel well and everything looks to be O.K., but it still happens. I havnt had time to take the tire off, but for the most part, i can see behind it and dont see anything unusual. If anyone has had this happen or knows why its happening, plz tell me, cuz im afraid its gonna totally break on me while im drivin one day. Thanx!


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

it could be many things. jack the car up and take the wheel off and inspect it well. it could be a torn cv boot. or it could be something else. my best advice is to lift the car and check it out.


----------



## CkY o5 (Sep 29, 2004)

*goin up 2morrow*

I looked at the CV boot and it looks fine(replaced the one on the drivers side befor it got bad.. the car came w/ it from chicago so i got lucky) but its goin up on the lift 2morrow. if i figure it out (of it i dont) i'll keep ya posted. thanks!


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

grab the top of the tire with it on the ground and shake it back and forth if there is something loose you will hear a clunk or similar noise then get a partner to either shake the wheel while you watch or visa versa this will show you with weight on the suspension cause sometimes when you remove the weight you remove the issue. Check bushings and mounts for deteriation.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

ya go with a broken bushing or cv boot


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u wouldnt happen to have an aftermarket suspension would you? if not, im leaning heavily towards an axle


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

ball joints, anyone?


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

To test your inner CV joint, try putting the car in reverse and drive while turning. If it still makes a popping noise that is more pronounced or if it makes a "clunking" noise it is probly the inner cv joint.


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

shingouki1 said:


> it could be many things. jack the car up and take the wheel off and inspect it well. it could be a torn cv boot. or it could be something else. my best advice is to lift the car and check it out.


The outer CV joint will make a squeak or a chirp noise if it has no lubrication left. If that is the case than a new cv joint will be needed most likely.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Inspect the brake pads and the brake shims


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

check suspension with and without a load if its as loud as u exaderate then there must be some pre-load so im thinkin something with the mcferson strut


----------



## kibitok (Jan 16, 2004)

*Bushings & Engine Mountings*

Check out the main bushings located under the front floorpans just under the firewall. If you know how the bushings look when new, you will definitely be able to conclusively tell if they are out of shape. 

And check on whether your engine mountings are in good shape. They will clunk under torque while turning or starting off hard up a very steep incline if worn out. Turning the wheels at this point amplifies the stresses involved.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

mine is doing the same type of thing. the drivers side (passanger side to you(right when sitting in car)) makes a clunk kind of sound when turning right, only happens when it slow speeds, and turning sharp.... more often when reversing.
i have my suspussions that it is cv joint, inner one from what iv read on this, but ill get it looked at by someone that knows more of what they are looking for


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

i think the worst noise ever is when some dosent push the cluth in all the way and trys changin gears... uuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh just bugs me thinkin aout it


----------



## VASR20 (Oct 15, 2004)

CkY o5 said:


> a loud POP! noise came from the front right side of the car.


Check the four nuts (3 around the middle and 1 in the middle) that attach the top of the strut to the body.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

If new boots went on, the joints could have already been worn by the time they replaced them. You might have just hit something. Or it was your trunk monkey


----------

